
Covid-19 React Native Exposure Notification - codejamninja
Apple and Google are working hard to roll out their exposure notification api. Only approved public authorities will have access to the api. However, Google publicly released the proposed Android interface.<p>Based on that interface, I wrote a react native module to bind to it. I have no idea if any public health authorities will be using react native, but if they are, maybe this could give them a head start.<p>I&#x27;m just locked up in my house with nothing to do but try and think of ways to help. Even if it never gets used, I at least learned some things.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;codejamninja&#x2F;react-native-exposure-notification
======
jklein11
What is this exactly? I’m seeing mostly boilerplate code. Anywhere I should be
looking?

